
In fight over facial recognition, district pleads its case on Today Show - edtechstrats
https://www.lockportjournal.com/news/local_news/school-district-reminded-not-to-test-aegis/article_37223a25-cf41-5ef3-a934-b983e97425a6.html
======
edtechstrats
Today Show piece available here: [https://www.today.com/video/inside-the-
facial-recognition-te...](https://www.today.com/video/inside-the-facial-
recognition-tech-attempting-to-stop-school-shootings-68147781680)

------
rolph
i wonder how well a gun is recognized when held in a shopping bag, or a postal
package.

How well is a face recognized when it is distorted with tape and cotton
packing.

gait analysis is another thing, i wonder how well that can work when someone
puts a marble in thier shoe, or buys a second hand pair and alters the profile
of the sole as well.

wearing ill fitting clothes as an under layer will alter your bodys kinematic
profile as well.

